# 78 # Warsaw,snowies,yellowfin,barrelfish & others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great day it was! Seas 1-2's, forcast for 1 foot by noon. The crew was more then ready and charged up like a 57 chevy. Plans were to run to the elbow in hopes to find blue water and marlin jumping everywere. While that part of the trip did not happen. The water 60 miles south of pensacola was a bluest green very little signs of life; no grass, a few flyers, no rips. So after 3 hours of trolling and no knockdowns, we left that part of the trip for another day. Our course changed to 270 degree and after a 10 mile run we started seeing grass starting to form a line. There was also a barrel floating and other trash but the fish just were not there either. As we were watching the bottom in 800 feet we noticed that it just looking to fishy not to drop a line. From the first drop it was game on. Tim, Rob and Wayne had a ball with the snowy and yellowedge. Until about a 500 pound shark came into the picture. Let me just say this, I dont think the man in the gray suit will bother us any more. Tim hooked up on the 78 pound warsaw and played her just right on the bottom. As Tim brought her next to the boat all I could hear from Wayne was I think I need a bigger gaff ( dont you hate that when ithappens). I did not know a lot about barrel fish but one thing I will tell you, is they fight like a devil and roam in schools. We left our honey hole because all you could catch at the end was them. We tried to release one but it just could not get back down.We stopped on our way back in to catch a few snapper and then called it a day. A story isonly a story without pictures. Here is a few of our catch. B-rad hope you got moved in OK we missed you out there today and Tim was the cook today. Tim, Rob, Wayne and Gene


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ANOTHER fine report and GREAT catch guys.................


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheese and Rice!!!!!! That thing is HUGE!!!!!!:hotsun

We called you from about 16 mi north of the Spur in green water. If Recesss isn't here then let's go bottom fish!!!! :boo

Pretty sporty ride in eh? After getting beat up on the way in and seeing your truck still there.......

As always nice job!!!! :clap


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic job gentlemen! - good to meet you Gene at Outcast last weekend.

Keith


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Really nice grouper! The fillets you got off that thing are massive! Looks like a lot of fun guys. Yeah, Anna and I got moved in today and are now in the house. I'm just about as tired right now as I am after a day out on Recess. Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Sea Ducer (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I got to catch up with you guys again..... Awesome Catch TIM!!

James McDonald (Ricks Bud)


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch guys. How much did it kick up in the afternoon? It went from no wind to probably 30+ knts in the afternoon at the marina!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *JoshH (6/6/2009)*Nice catch guys. How much did it kick up in the afternoon? It went from no wind to probably 30+ knts in the afternoon at the marina!


 Josh the wind for us was not a problem. We planned our trip to go south and then west while the seas and wind were down. With the forcast for winds to swich, from the west in the afternoon. We planned on running back from the SW. Our return trip we had cornering seas and was able to come back at 25 knots wth no problems. However we did notice some boats in the afternoon to our east that was having a hard time running in 2-3 foot head seas. Gene


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report guys. We were talking to you on the radio some yesterday and wondered how you ended up doing. We ended up around the dumping grounds and caught one small blue.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

now that is a mess of fish for sure. Great day on the water.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Recess strikes again!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats what Im talking about!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! that is a monster!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

when i saw the title, i knew who the fisherman were. great catch.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gene and Crew,

You guys are definitely the team to follow....Your post are always inspirational that keeps me going,going and going practicingthe tips from the Recess Team shared so generously during my trip...I'm having having better results each timedue to the valuable info shared from fellow anglers like yourself.

Thanks again for the trip and tips!

Jimmy


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanx to the Recess Team for introducing me to deep dropping. When I saw Tim's big Warsaw come into view, I felt kinda Naughty. What a blast. Thanx again!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice jobgene and crew wish i was there maby next time :bowdown<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang you guys are good. That grouper is huge. Always a good haul. Good calculations on the wind directions also. Looks like going deep is the key to big fish and lots of them.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Good report Gene and crew. Looks like you guys had a good day out there. We were out for a while with the wife and one other trying to get on the snapper. Needless to say, i'll never fish for snapper on a weekend again. Couldn't get ontop of anything. So we went back to the basics and trolled for and picked up a few kings.. All in all a nice day on the water. Except for the wet ride back in the quartering seas.:hotsun


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY SH!$ you guys are the team. Great haul and thanks for another great Recess report.:bowdown That Filet is unreal:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

so how exactly do you catch so many scamp each trip???? y'all dang sure whack 'em!


----------



## Honeydo (Oct 3, 2007)

Another great catch on the Recess!!!



Ed


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *John B. (6/7/2009)*so how exactly do you catch so many scamp each trip???? y'all dang sure whack 'em!


We try to not catch any scamp during the summer months. What you seen in the post was snowies. They taste alot better. Tahanks for the good comments. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We've gotten into the barrelfish before but not like your talking about. We always just catch a few here and there between groupers. I dont know much about them but I know they eat good.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy moley! That is F.I.N.E., fine!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's one heck of a trip, you guys have that deep dropping figured out!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (6/8/2009)*That's one heck of a trip, you guys have that deep dropping figured out!


 Jake I still think we should hook up some time. I am sure there is alot we can learn from you about the area. Like were do the bigger gags hide in the summer? But until you ask us to fish with your crew. We will just have to keep looking. Gene


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

Very impressive Gene and crew .:bowdown I see that you got more concrete down at the cleaning table . That ought to make it reel nice :clap.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *JSMITH (6/8/2009)*Very impressive Gene and crew .:bowdown I see that you got more concrete down at the cleaning table . That ought to make it reel nice :clap.


 Yea I had to do something for the crew cleaning fish. Next thing they will want a fan to keep the bugs off. It just didn't end with my crew. Stop by some time. Gene


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report, looks like you guys have got the deep dropping figured out. Nice haul and an even nicer Warsaw.:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry guys I have not been able to post some of the pictures from the last trip. I have been fishing for the past six straight days and I have not been able to get to my computer. Here are some of the action shots from last Saturdays deep drop adventure, and it was truly an adventure. I think I have had enough of sharks to last me for a while especially those that are in the 500 pound range. That was way to much like work.

Nice little snowy on the first drop. These fish are incredible table fare. B-rad the Pan Asian sauce is outstanding. 










Tim hooked up to something really big. This was a great battle for a few minutes.









Tim is now the reigning Grouper Master. Its a good thing the title starts over each week or the rest of us would be out of luck. Great fish Tim! The cheeks on this beast were the size of pancakes. 



















Wayne aka (lil scout) with a two for one drop on snowies.










This was another great team effort, I can not say enough about how well Gene handles the boat keeping us in position. It sure is nice to fish with a crew where everyone is always looking out for each other.

Team Recess

Rob


----------

